# Right am offically going crackers - embryo's names what's yours called ?



## AngelaD (Mar 9, 2009)

and what would you like to call them for real when they hatch ?

Mine are Fish and Chips as named by my 7 year old 

And I would love a Sadie or Harry or both


----------



## ~ MJP ~ (Oct 16, 2006)

I never named my embies on our first 3 tries.

On my fourth go I thought what the heck & decided to name them George & Grace  

George & Grace resulted!  

Best of luck with fish & chips!


----------



## becks46 (Mar 5, 2006)

Not very original but they are called Em and Bryo


----------



## jude888 (May 16, 2009)

Perfecto and Perfecta coz the embryo guy said they looked 'perfect'  

have not allowed myself to consider 'real' names yet though ...

jude


----------



## Blackandwhitecat (Jul 15, 2009)

I like this one... first time round they were called Harry and Sally after daft rom com.  I haven't really named them this time but do refer to them occasionally as Harry II and Sally II


----------



## blmcni (Jul 5, 2007)

And we thought we sounded silly doing this!!

Ours are Henry and Henrietta, from 1st scan we had one follie larger than the others so it's always been called Henry! Last time round we had Winnie and Paddington   

Fingers crossed 'The Henrys' make it this time


----------



## Izzybear (Aug 4, 2009)

Peanut & Pumpkin - not even because we're approaching Halloween either.

We always called our 2nd cat pumpkin until we agreed on a proper name to suit her.  

Fingers crossed !!


----------



## *Rach* (Jun 27, 2005)

OH Chose 'Dave"  

But I was listening to the radio this morning and if there are 2 embryo I liked Max & Paddy

Rach xXx


----------



## maymcg (Aug 26, 2009)

IPs chose Myrtle jnr  as their previous one was Myrtle

Dont ask me why  

May


----------



## linlou17 (Jul 3, 2007)

our is called Po (precious one!)


----------



## linlou17 (Jul 3, 2007)

pinkcat - dont start me on real names had a short list for years


----------



## therulerette15 (Oct 13, 2009)

I started off calling them eggies but my husband put a stop to that because it reminded him of trumps.  I just refer to them as eggs now . . . they get plenty of motivational talks though!  

I've been thinking of actual names for the past 4 years so i'm trying to stop thinking about it now as it hasn't really got me anywhere . . . fingers crossed though!


----------



## ✿Penny✿ (Mar 30, 2006)

We named ours bubble 1 & bubble 2
We have picked our 'real' names too


----------



## katie c (Jun 15, 2009)

mine were 'conceived' on bonfire night so thought of guy for one. but no idea for the second...


----------



## K O L (Oct 27, 2008)

My two beautiful 4 day old embryos are bubble and squeak!!! My DH and I had a brain storming session the night of ET and couldn't come up with any better! We don't want to focus on baby names just yet, although the self conscious part of me keeps chipping in to start ...

Katie: what about 'sparkler', or 'treacle'


----------



## Deannericho (Aug 28, 2007)

mine are Bill and Boe.. DH likes Bill and Boe the Embryo's.....


----------



## pinkpixie (Jul 31, 2009)

mine are tip and top no idea why!!!!!

have been thinking of "proper" names for years but meand DH dont agree on quite a few!!!!


----------



## princess30 (Feb 13, 2009)

My lil Embies are Josh & Jess...x


----------

